
25 women in robotics you need to know about 2016 - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/25-women-in-robotics-you-need-to-know-about-2016/
======
robotlaunch
Visibility is critical - there are women in tech (not enough) but they are
less visible than men and are offered lower profile positions.

------
errapi
I'm honored to be included on the list!

